# Board Breaking



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 19, 2004)

How many TKDers here that are required to break boards for testings?
What are some of the breaks that are required, or is it a freestyle thing?


----------



## MichiganTKD (Aug 19, 2004)

We only require board breaking for black belt testing. Board breaking is ultimately the student's choice, but should reflect techniques that suit them. For instance, a 1st Dan tester should use techniques reflecting a knowledge of basics, in other words nothing fancy.
2nd and 3rd Dan testers should demonstrate breaks reflecting what they are good at. Some students can jump very high or long. A stockier student will probably show a power break. Some students will demonstrate accuracy-kicking an apple out of someone's mouth.
There is, however, no required break.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 19, 2004)

*Board breaking for our school:*

Yellow belt:  step side - l board 10x12"
Orange belt: hopping side-l
Green:  spin side-1
High Green:  spin heel (head level)-1
Blue: Hook (head level)-1
High Blue:  jump round (instep) -1
Red: jump back-2
High Red: jump spin heel (head/1 hand hold)-1

Recommended Black: Palm Strike/on blocks-3 bds., 360 jumpback-2, jump spin heel (2 finger hold)-1, speed knife/holding board with other hand-1,
guys punch-1 (sometimes replaces concrete for the palm strike)

1st Dan: Flying Sidekick -3 bds., palm or knife boards/concrete, floor sweep on 1 board (on edge, on floor) OR football, ball/front kick on one board (on edge on floor), guys punch/speed break palm -2 or concrete

2nd Dan: choice of Jumpback-2/Jumpspin heel-1 (2 finger hold) OR double front kick 2 individual boards waist level OR flying side-2 individual boards chest and head level, knife/concrete-1 or 2, chambered leg sidekick -2 bds, dropped board spin heel -1

Thats what I had to do...and have done except for the jumpback-2/JSH for 2nd dan, not finished.

But then my master has just watered down all the breaking requirements and haven't heard the other requirements except 2nd dan.  

He changed 2nd dan to:  flying side-2, every limb breaks 2 bds. (8 total/your choice), 1 concrete any technique, jumpspin heel-1-two finger hold/blindfolded)

TW


----------



## Zepp (Aug 19, 2004)

For us, board breaks only required for black belt tests, but our instructor tries to get everyone to try them whenever he can, from yellow belt on up.  The required breaks are:

1st dan test: one, 3-board break, any strike of your choice
2nd dan: two, 4-board breaks, one hand/arm technique and one kicking technique
3rd dan: three, 5-board breaks, one kick, one with a hand/arm, and the other of your choice
4th dan: three stations, 5 boards at each, set 'em up, and then break them one after the other.

I don't think our grandmaster requires any breaks after that.  I've seen a 5th dan test once, but I don't remember him doing any breaks.

Funny thing, we just had several people from our class test for different levels of black belt.  None of them had to do any of the breaks they had been preparing for.  Grandmaster Son apparently just took our instructor's word for it that they had all done the breaks before.  So I guess breaking is becoming even less important.  (I'm sure that doesn't make Tigerwoman happy to hear that.)


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 19, 2004)

Arrrrghhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Zepp (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry TW.  (Don't hurt me!  :apv: )  You just need an instructor with realistic expectations.  Requiring jumping or spinning kick board breaks for anyone is ridiculous, in my opinion.  Your instructor might as well require you to jump through burning hoops.

(Running for shelter now... :redcaptur )


----------



## bignick (Aug 19, 2004)

8th gup- side kick
7th gup- right back kick
6th gup- left back kick
5th gup- spinning hook kick (1 hand hold, 2 for women)
4th gup- hook kick (1 hand hold, 2 for women)
3rd gup- double roundhouse (low/high or high/low)
2nd gup- 360 axe kick, forearm (2 board men, 1 women)
double front kick (aka twin front kick)
1st gup- back kick, turn, step, back kick (2 board men, 1 women)

the double front kick is required halfway between 2nd and 1st gup...just something we do...

1st dan and above i'm sketchy on...i know there is one or two required breaks...and then you choose from a variety of others to do

for 4th dan, my instructor whose testing saturday...has to do:
double front kick/double punch (one board with each limb, all in the air)
4 board ridgehand
and there are quite a few others...i'm not sure...i guess i'll find out on saturday...cause i'm holding for him  :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh crumb, I've cracked that top board three times, if that was a head it wouldn't be good.  But it was a two finger hold so it had no support or resistance either.

No, the next woman breaking does not have to do the knife hand through concrete that I trained for a year for and not without a lot of work and pain.
She only has to break with her forearms 2 boards each and not at the same time, whoopee. No hand technique required in the new requirements.

And as a bone offered to me, (I PROTESTED the change in the requirements btw) I choose either a jumpspin heel bliindfolded, a tornado round kick or a flying side kick-2.  Well since my left knee is quite literally worthless jumping, can't twist, can't jump off of, the "best" choice is the tornado round kick since I can land on my good knee and break with the foot of the bad knee/leg, the left. That kick is not without the pain factor.  

So, what is wrong with this picture?  The next woman breaking (testing 2nd) has small hands so no hand techniques are required for her. Her knees are good, she's ten years younger too.  I've done my hand techniques all along, up to the last foot break because of my bad knee. But do I get a hand technique instead-Noooooooooooo!  I could break 4 boards doing a hand strike,or elbow strike no problem.  I know, this is a definite rant now.
I will shut up. I think about this every day.  I am going back to the school Sept. 1st but don't know what to do. This is the where the words, life is unfair, WHY ME comes in... TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 20, 2004)

i feel there needs be some tailoring done to suit different students...

i'm 6'5'' and about 330 lbs...i can put a lot of force behing my strikes...and i'd like to stroke my ego enough to think that sometimes my technique isn't half bad either...

naturally i'm gonna be able to break a lot more than someone of equal skill but smaller...even with my size...the double front kick wasn't even a problem...the boards were above my waist and i nailed it on the first try, i think breaking should be made harder for me because it's not a "challenge", at least not yet...it's a requirement for testing...but it's something i've always just walked through...and other people struggle...some people with a lot more technique than me...


----------



## Zepp (Aug 20, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Oh crumb, I've cracked that top board three times, if that was a head it wouldn't be good.  But it was a two finger hold so it had no support or resistance either.


Without support, it becomes a speed break.  Breaking that top board alone is pretty sweet in my book.



> I know, this is a definite rant now. I will shut up. I think about this every day.  I am going back to the school Sept. 1st but don't know what to do. This is the where the words, life is unfair, WHY ME comes in... TW


Maybe I'm being too judgemental, but it seems that it's your instructor here who's being unfair.  "Why you?" might be a good question to ask him.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 20, 2004)

Did that, big meeting. He says there is no vindictiveness on his part. Do I believe him, no. I think his pride has stuck him in this spot (and got me stuck in this dilemma). He has already tested two second dans with these requirements, one guy with me and one the year before. He acknowledges my knee but then suggests a flying side kick. I don't do that (break) with both legs, it would be my strong leg, the right and its a jump twist on my bad knee, no thanks. Besides, I did that break already.  The jump spin heel with two fingers is required to pass rec. black belt test, did that already too, a blindfold doesn't add much difficulty when I do that jump without looking anyway.  So, the easiest on my knee is the tornado round and that's what damaged my bad knee in the first place years ago but the other leg.
TW


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 20, 2004)

yellow adv. - kneeling hammer fist
green - step thru side kick
green adv. - standing hammer fist(to the side), step thru side kick
blue - front kick, jump side kick
blue adv. - round kick
red - jump front kick over head
red adv. - jump front kick over head, straight punch
stu. black - 3 station= 1 hand, two kicks(judge discretion)
1st Dan and above - 4 station= 2 hand, 2 feet(judge discretion) plus 1 brick per dan to be achieved: i.e. one for first test, 2 for second test, 3 for third test after which the test is completely up to our master.

The breaks are graded depending on how many attempts it takes. It doesn't auto. fail you if you don't breack them, it just means you have to do very well at the rest of the test. Once you reach the black belt level, all breaks are required to pass.

The judges give breaks that are appropriate for the person's body type and ability. nothing that would stop them from passing. I had a jump front kick, straight punch, ridge hand, and spin hook kick. Another student had a palm strike, jump round kick, standing hammer fist, and spin side kick. It is all objective.


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 20, 2004)

oh ya. Some breaks are double board and some are single board. all 10" x 12". it's up to the judges. Almost all adult breaks are double board.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> For us, board breaks only required for black belt tests, but our instructor tries to get everyone to try them whenever he can, from yellow belt on up.  The required breaks are:
> 
> 1st dan test: one, 3-board break, any strike of your choice
> 2nd dan: two, 4-board breaks, one hand/arm technique and one kicking technique
> ...



I just wanted to comment (got so het up over your last comment I forgot) The requirements you listed are ALL power breaks.  So when was the the last woman 3rd dan in your org. to test?  If so, she must have had alot of strength. I could probably do 4 boards...but after that I would have to get into weight training alot more. You don't do any technique, spins, flying side, floor sweep etc. at all?  I found that doing all we do in testing, makes our school pretty successful in tournaments.  There is something to be said for that and not just for competition either, as I know by doing all those that I CAN do them and do major damage to my target. TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 22, 2004)

reporting back from my instructors test...he had to do

3 board ridge hand
2 board jump front kick (only one end supported)
4 board forearm
twin front kick/double punch (1 board each all in the air)

the only difference between him and the other testing was the other guy did a 4 board punch instead of forearm...

they had a choice between 4 board punch, backfist, forearm or ridgehand...the ridgehand got knocked down to 3 boards for some reason


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> reporting back from my instructors test...he had to do
> 
> 3 board ridge hand
> 2 board jump front kick (only one end supported)
> ...



Ridgehand is more difficult because of the strike area on the hand is not as strong as on the other side hence why it was put a 3 boards. 

But I do know of someone who loves to do that break, 5 boards balanced with space apart with ridge hand.  I saw him win at state with it and several other local tournaments but doesn't always win at those tourny's with it alone.  TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 22, 2004)

i realize it's not as strong a striking area...i just don't know why it was reduced...they went in thinking it was gonna be a 4 board break...the head instructor never said why...just said it's only 3 boards...


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 22, 2004)

I like "using my head" ...  this was taken at a picnic held by my Sahbom (Master Barker), in which he wanted everyone to break at least one there.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

[QUOTE: bignick]i realize it's not as strong a striking area...i just don't know why it was reduced...they went in thinking it was gonna be a 4 board break...the head instructor never said why...just said it's only 3 boards...[/QUOTE]

Its just to compensate for the difference...its all in the mind of the master/grandmaster giving the test.  Hard to know really, but that is what comes to mind when all the others were 4 boards.  I had heard that in future tests (over 2nd) there are more boards in the "air" to break--speed break.  Sigh, this is where I'm getting off that monkey. My master requires too much for breaking for my knees to handle.  Too bad I didn't start younger, even ten years would have been an improvement. I was running alot of 10K's at 30ish. I had to cheer on the Japanese woman who won the marathon today. Averaged 5.6 min. miles. yikes on hills too. TW


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I just wanted to comment (got so het up over your last comment I forgot) The requirements you listed are ALL power breaks.  So when was the the last woman 3rd dan in your org. to test?  If so, she must have had alot of strength. I could probably do 4 boards...but after that I would have to get into weight training alot more. You don't do any technique, spins, flying side, floor sweep etc. at all?  I found that doing all we do in testing, makes our school pretty successful in tournaments.  There is something to be said for that and not just for competition either, as I know by doing all those that I CAN do them and do major damage to my target. TW



Ok, first off, strength has very little to do with board breaking.  Most the power of a strike is generated by technique.  You should know that.  Strength helps sure, but breaking boards in the manner I described is all about technique and confidence.  If you were doing a speed break (unsupported), then speed would be of more importance as well.

Secondly I don't know when the last woman tested for 3rd dan, but I'd be surprised if there hadn't been one fairly recently.  We have a number of female 3rd, and 4th in the WTA.  And I think there may be some 5th dans too, or at least there used to be.

Thirdly, I have seen Grandmaster Son take away one board for a teenager's black belt test, so I can only assume that he makes exceptions when and where he feels its appropriate.

Fourth, and finally, people do fancy spinning and jumping techniques for board breaks at demos.  It's just not required for testing.  Our grandmaster seems to put more value on simple techniques that are likely to be used in a self-defense situation (i.e. someone tries to mug you).  Strangely, I'm told that speed breaks don't seem to impress him a whole lot (unless you can speed break multiple boards).


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> But I do know of someone who loves to do that break, 5 boards balanced with space apart with ridge hand.  I saw him win at state with it and several other local tournaments but doesn't always win at those tourny's with it alone.  TW



Sorry, but I'm not impressed with that story.  Using spacers is the sissy way to break.  He didn't break 5 boards, he broke one board 5 times.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 23, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Ok, first off, strength has very little to do with board breaking.  Most the power of a strike is generated by technique.  You should know that.  Strength helps sure, but breaking boards in the manner I described is all about technique and confidence.  If you were doing a speed break (unsupported), then speed would be of more importance as well.
> 
> Secondly I don't know when the last woman tested for 3rd dan, but I'd be surprised if there hadn't been one fairly recently.  We have a number of female 3rd, and 4th in the WTA.  And I think there may be some 5th dans too, or at least there used to be.



So does a woman have to do the same amount of boards/bricks as what a 6'4" guy which weighs double of what she does, for 2nd?  Not all boards are equal and not all bricks either. Sure, technique delivers the power to the right spot to break but the strength has to be there behind it, especially when you get into multiple boards/bricks. (also big bones, mass help alot). 
I would have rather just trained strength for breaking for my 2nd, alot less to have worry about then a drop spin heel, or jb/sph to multiple targets, iMO. TW


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> So does a woman have to do the same amount of boards/bricks as what a 6'4" guy which weighs double of what she does, for 2nd?  Not all boards are equal and not all bricks either. Sure, technique delivers the power to the right spot to break but the strength has to be there behind it, especially when you get into multiple boards/bricks. (also big bones, mass help alot).


Like I said, I've seen the grandmaster make exceptions where he thought it was necessary.  To be honest, I haven't personally seen a woman test for a rank higher than 1st dan yet, so maybe he makes exceptions a lot.  (Brick breaks are never required for testing either.  Probably because setting them up for a horizontal strike is a bit of a challenge  )  I'm a fairly small guy compared to most other guys, and I can manage a couple of four board breaks (five boards with a side kick).  Body mass and strength make it easier, but most of the power behind a strike comes from technique.  I've been hit by guys bigger than me.  Trust me on this.



> I would have rather just trained strength for breaking for my 2nd, alot less to have worry about then a drop spin heel, or jb/sph to multiple targets, iMO. TW



Who could blame you?  I think _requiring_ someone, of any gender or age, to do the breaks your instructor requires is ridiculous.


----------



## bignick (Aug 23, 2004)

why do you think it is ridiculous?


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> why do you think it is ridiculous?



Because I believe that the requirements for board breaks should be the simple, core techniques that are practical for all situations; i.e. punches, knife-hand, side-kick, front kick, roundhouse, etc.  Fancy kicks like a jump-spin heel are really cool looking, and could be devastating if you landed them on an opponent, but would you really ever attempt it outside of a TKD sparring match?


----------



## bignick (Aug 23, 2004)

well i think you have a valid point...i just don't think statements like that should be made without explaining further...

i agree with the point that you need to focus on the simplest, core techniques...especially for real-life situation...but the other side of the coin is...if you can keep your balance and execute a difficult, flashy kick with good power and accuracy...how hard would it be to do a much simpler kick with power and accuracy


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i agree with the point that you need to focus on the simplest, core techniques...especially for real-life situation...but the other side of the coin is...if you can keep your balance and execute a difficult, flashy kick with good power and accuracy...how hard would it be to do a much simpler kick with power and accuracy



No argument there.  I'm all for practicing such kicks and trying them out against a training partner under the right conditions.

But I stand by my earlier statement.  It's ridiculous for an instructor to _require_ such techniques to be used for board breaking.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 23, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> (Brick breaks are never required for testing either.  Probably because setting them up for a horizontal strike is a bit of a challenge



Well, actually one brick is not any harder to hold for a horizontal strike- same as 2 or 3 boards. But it does take a strong holder(s) with no give. Same technique, little harder delivering horizontally though than on the blocks.

By doing those other kicks as I have progressed through the ranks, I know that I can do them effectively.  With knowing those skills, I have competed successfully with the same breaks and more in alot of tournaments.  Because it does give you that confidence.  Why study TKD if you can't do the kicks effectively and know for sure what your kick does.  Frankly, I think simple side, front and round kicks are pretty easy in comparison. The technical factor of the spinning, kicks with two finger hold, tossed boards, floor sweep can take someone off their feet and probably break the ankle in the process in a fight etc. These kicks show what you can do as a Taekwondo martial artist.  Jump spin heel as a speed break shows that you can be fast enough in a real fight. No point in doing TKD, IMO, if you don't believe in its strongest aspects. I don't object that I had to do all the breaks required, because it has made me stronger. Me, a 54 year old woman. So if I can, anybody can, barring adverse physical conditions.

I agree with you on that 5 board spaced ridgehand. That IS why he doesn't win at local (ours) tournaments. But I've done ridgehand 2 boards together and that isn't much either. TW


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> By doing those other kicks as I have progressed through the ranks, I know that I can do them effectively.  With knowing those skills, I have competed successfully with the same breaks and more in alot of tournaments.  Because it does give you that confidence.  Why study TKD if you can't do the kicks effectively and know for sure what your kick does.  Frankly, I think simple side, front and round kicks are pretty easy in comparison. The technical factor of the spinning, kicks with two finger hold, tossed boards, floor sweep can take someone off their feet and probably break the ankle in the process in a fight etc. These kicks show what you can do as a Taekwondo martial artist.  Jump spin heel as a speed break shows that you can be fast enough in a real fight. No point in doing TKD, IMO, if you don't believe in its strongest aspects.



Well, to each their own.  :asian: 

Ok, different subject:  How do you set up a board break for a floor sweep?  And what kind of floor sweep do you use as a breaking technique?  That's one I haven't seen before.


----------



## bluespacething (Aug 23, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Ok, different subject: How do you set up a board break for a floor sweep? And what kind of floor sweep do you use as a breaking technique? That's one I haven't seen before.


Well...I have only seen one person ever attempt a floor sweep break. He basically stood the board on the floor and did the sweep. The board went flying...I think he tried 2 or 3 times and it finally did end up cracking the board. Don't think it broke in half though. He was doing a spinny type floor sweep. The kind you see in Street Fighter or something to that effect.


----------



## baileywoobaeRK (Aug 23, 2004)

I am not in TKD, but in Hwa Rang Do, and we are required to do a breaking test for all of our belts. We start with simple dried boards, then to multiple boards, then to fence toppers, then the final break test is riverrock! I just finished multiple boards and am anxious to try the fence toppers!!

-Farang


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 24, 2004)

Bluespacething described it fairly well.  The board is on end on the floor (like a leg would be) and you are in the same position as a spin heel, standing. For a right leg sweep, you turn to the back go down on the left knee (in line with the target) and do the spin heel with your right going across close to the floor-toe pointed down. Hits with the heel like a spin heel/hook. The trick is that the whole movement has to be fairly fast to break otherwise you just send it flying.  That was in my 1st dan test. That or the other option was the football kick, board sitting on the floor again. 

What the heck are fence "toppers"???  And riverrock, is that a slab, I assume? How would it compare to concrete?  We just have river stones. Already broken up.   TW


----------



## Faye (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so jealous! We don't do any sort of board breaking here. I haven't watch the black belt test, maybe they do, but not in the lower belts for sure.


----------



## Marginal (Aug 25, 2004)

A quick web search turned up this, which looks about right. 

E.g. taken from the USTF 9th gup through 1st Dan Black Belt Syllabus (1996). 

Breaking 

Starts at ---6th Gup (low green belt)--- 
Men Feet: 1 board 
With : front snap kick 

Women/juniors Feet: 1 board 
With : side piercing kick 

---5th Gup (high green belt)--- 
Men Hands: 1 board 
With : downward or inward or outward strike with knife hand. 

Men Feet: 2 boards 
With : front snap or side piercing or back piercing kick 

Women/juniors Feet: 1 board 
With turning or back piercing kick 

---4th Gup (low blue belt)--- 
Men Hands: 1 board 
With : front punch with the forefist or side strike with the back fist or inward strike with the reverse knife-hand. 

Men Feet: 2 boards 
With : flying front snap or flying turning kick 

Men Feet: 3 boards 
With : flying side piercing kick 

Women/juniors Hands: 1 board 
With : downward strike with knife hand. 

Women/juniors Feet: 1 board 
With : flying front snap or flying turning kick 

Women/juniors Feet: 2 boards 
With : flying side piercing kick 

---3rd Gup (high blue belt)--- 

Men Hands: 2 boards 
With : downward or inward or outward strike with knife hand. 
Men Feet: 2 boards 
With : twisting or stepping hook or reverse hook kick 

Women/juniors Hands: 1 board 
With : downward or inward or outward strike with knife hand. 

Women/juniors Feet: 1 board 
With : twisting or stepping hook or reverse hook kick 

Peewees Feet: 1 board 
With : front snap or side piercing kick 

---2nd Gup (low red belt)--- 

Men Hands: 1 suspended board (speed breaking) 
With : front punch with the forefist or inward strike with the reverse knife-hand or inward strike with the knife-hand or outward strike with the knife-hand. 

Men Feet: 2 boards 
With : flying twisting kick. 

Men Feet: 3 boards 
With : mid-air 180 back piercing kick 

Women/juniors Hands: 1 board 
With : front punch with the forefist or inward strike with the reverse knife-hand or inward strike with the knife-hand or outward strike with the knife-hand. 

Women/juniors Feet: 1 board 
With : flying twisting kick. 

Women/juniors Feet: 2 boards 
With : mid-air 180 back piercing kick 

Peewees Hands: 1 board 
With : downward strike with the side fist or outward strike with the side fist 

Peewees Feet: 1 board 
With : flying front snap or flying side piercing kick 

---1st Gup (high red belt)--- 

Men Hands: 2 non-supported boards 
With : inward strike with the reverse knife-hand or inward strike with the knife-hand or outward strike with the knife-hand. 

Men Feet: 3 boards 
With : front snap or turning kick 

Men Feet: 4 boards 
With : side or back piercing kick 

Women/juniors Hands: 1 non-supported board 
With : inward strike with the reverse knife-hand or inward strike with the knife-hand or outward strike with the knife-hand. 

Women/juniors Feet: 2 boards 
With : front snap or turning kick 

Women/juniors Feet: 3 boards 
With : side or back piercing kick 

Peewees Hands: 1 board 
With : front strike with the elbow 

Peewees Feet: 1 board 
With : front snap or turning kick 

Peewees Feet: 2 boards 
With : Back piercing kick


----------



## Anna Bastiaans (Aug 25, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Oh crumb, I've cracked that top board three times, if that was a head it wouldn't be good. But it was a two finger hold so it had no support or resistance either.
> 
> No, the next woman breaking does not have to do the knife hand through concrete that I trained for a year for and not without a lot of work and pain.
> She only has to break with her forearms 2 boards each and not at the same time, whoopee. No hand technique required in the new requirements.
> ...


 
Tigerwoman, I'm with you on this frustrating experience. It is unfair. What I didn't understand is the story about the other girl that had small hands, so no hand techniques were required ?!!! I don't know what are the rules in your school, but in Israel (where I come from) nobody released me from hand techniques (on my 2-nd and 3-rd Dan test), and I'm 1.57m tall and 49 kg. Believe me I'm very small  Breaking is all about technique, not weight or size.
Good luck next time you try the test, belive in yourself.
Anna.


----------



## Anna Bastiaans (Aug 25, 2004)

In our school breaking is required from the blue belt test, one board only. From the first Dan test each time an additional kick is being added (2-nd dan - 2 kicks, 3-rd Dan - 2 kicks + 1 arm technique etc). We are never allowed to choose the techniques. Where more than one technique is done, the breaks must be done fluently, with no "pause" between them.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 25, 2004)

Marginal said:
			
		

> A quick web search turned up this, which looks about right.
> 
> E.g. taken from the USTF 9th gup through 1st Dan Black Belt Syllabus (1996).



That was cut from a post in another forum. USTF has the ITF logo founded by Choi, and his bio on the first page so I assume these are ITF suggested breaks.

We don't do turning kick (ball of foot) except when someone can't do round kick on the instep. Nor do we require front although that would be easier or twist which seems to be harder. I notice that they do not have any required round kick, nor jump spin heel--either one hand held or two fingers like we do.   

Marginal, since you posted this, what do you do for breaking and what are women in your organization required to do?  Is it similar to this?  Do you know what black belt breaking requirements are?  TW


----------



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, I suppose I hould put some of my requirements through the ranks.


Started breaking at purple (maybe low blue in other styles) single hand technique: knife hand, palm heal, or elbow (I know, not a hand, but under same requirements). Breaker's choice.  I chose knife hand.

Blue (high blue): Foot single technique; front, round, or side.  I chose side.

Brown: combo choices; elbow/side kick or elbow/front kick.  I chose elbow/side kick.

Red: combo w/ no choices (red belts must perform all breaks before advancing to black/red belt); palm stike/round kick (face level) and elbow/jump side kick (face level).

Red/black: combo choices; back elbow/jump front kick (face level), punch/step reverse side kick (waist level), round kick/reverse side kick, or back elbow, jump side kick over one obstacle.  I chose th last one, but my obstacle was my instructor who just bent over to touch his toes so his was waist level with me).

1st Dan: I don't know yet... I'll find out by October when I mid-term test towards 2nd Dan. :idunno:


----------



## Marginal (Aug 27, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> That was cut from a post in another forum. USTF has the ITF logo founded by Choi, and his bio on the first page so I assume these are ITF suggested breaks.



Potentially. USTF was essentially the US arm of the ITF (as I understand it) until GM Sereff broke ties shortly after Gen Choi's death. How true it holds for ITF requirements in general I don't know. 



> We don't do turning kick (ball of foot) except when someone can't do round kick on the instep. Nor do we require front although that would be easier or twist which seems to be harder. I notice that they do not have any required round kick, nor jump spin heel--either one hand held or two fingers like we do.



Might be a difference in terminology getting in the way. Turning kicks are otherwise known of as round kicks. We don't use the instep on breaks. (It's regarded as a sparring kick, and it's considered a secondary tool to the ball rather than a seperate technique regardless.) Spin jump heel, there's no kick by that name in the USTF terminology so I'm not sure if it's simply not present or if it's just known by another name. 



> Marginal, since you posted this, what do you do for breaking and what are women in your organization required to do?  Is it similar to this?  Do you know what black belt breaking requirements are?  TW



For the USTF specifically, the breaking requirements for 1st dan are:

Men: (hands)
2 tiles with a choice of one of the following, front punch with the forefist, side strike with the backfist, or inward strike with the reverse knife-hand.
Of they can elect to go for 3 tiles with a downward strike with the knife-hand.
(feet)
2 boards flying twisting kick, if they up to 3, the choices are flying front snap kick, flying turning kick, flying 360 back piercing kick, or 4 boards with a flying side piercing kick, or a mid-air 180 back piercing kick.
(Suspended)
1 suspended board with any standing kick, or 2 suspended boards using either a flying twin foot front snap kick or a flying twin foot side piercing kick.

Women's requirements are the same as the junior requirements. (Women can elect to perform the male breaks if they would like to do those instead)
(hands) 
2 boards with a front punch with the forefist, outward strike with the knife-hand, inward strike with reverse knife-hand. Or, one tile with a downward strike with the knife-hand.
For the power foot breaks, just subtract one board from each of the male requirements I listed above. For the suspended technique, it's 1 board regardless of the chosen technique as listed above.

http://www.minneapolistkd.org/test_require_choose.html has a broader testing requirement listing. (Though It looks limited to the color belt ranks.)


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

Marginal, thanks for the reply.  
I guess since you posted USTF requirements and also a school in Minneapolis instead of your own in Colorado, then your school must be ITF as well? You said earlier they "look about right". You didn't say how YOUR school compares and your school's requirements or are you WTF?  

They look to me to have a little more emphasis on hand technique then foot where we have the opposite. Jump spin heel is just that --you jump, spin 360° and hit head level with your heel while you are in the air. First for high red-a one hand hold and then for rec. bb, 2 finger hold. Also called jump spin hook, maybe you know it by that terminology. Maybe you know what "suspended" commonly means? Is it one hand hold, two fingers, or tossed up or dropped?  Also, we women don't do punch because all of us have gotten deformed knuckles because of it. 

Just a side note, I have a friend who moved to Colorado Springs and is attending a WTF school there, just completed her 1st dan.  She was our student, but finished up there.  She said she wow'ed them even so, because she did alot more than they asked. 

Anyway interested in what your school's requirements are...TW


----------



## Marginal (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm in the USTF. Didn't post my own school's site because they don't have much posted info past class times, so I figured a USTF site that did would work better in its stead. Sorry for any confusion there. I was just being lazy, and didn't want to pull out my syallabus to see if there were any variations past '96. 

Suspended is usually held by two fingers. The heel kick sounds like a flying reverse 360 hook kick by our terminlogy. It's not even a required technique until 1st gup, which would probably explain why it's not in with the breaking segment. 

I can understand about the knuckles. Hit my suspended break wrong last testing, (1 board, front punch) and my knuckle was swollen for weeks afterwards.


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

just on a side note...the spinning hook kick, or spinning heel kick is called a backspin at my school...


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

Marginal said:
			
		

> A quick web search turned up this, which looks about right.
> 
> E.g. taken from the USTF 9th gup through 1st Dan Black Belt Syllabus (1996).
> 
> ...



Well, if this is the syllabus of your school as well, they don't state a jump spin heel or  "flying reverse 360 hook " as a requirement.  Then you are lucky to not have to do it then and again for rec. bb. (And me again with combination for 2nd dan. arrggh)  But I'm not up for 2 boards doing jump twist kick either.  Something about the flexibility on the inside and I'm pretty flexible!  Oh well, we each have our talents, I just wish our master would give us variables like those in that syllabus you gave.  But the women following me will have it alot easier. Somehow that doesn't make me feel any better since I'm stuck.  There's not any WTF people on this board who have done major breaking, women testing for 2nd dan to compare.  But your list was the closest....  TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

i don't think we ever really do a jump spin heel...but one of the breaks for 2nd dan is a twin front kick, single punch all in the air...men and women both


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i don't think we ever really do a jump spin heel...but one of the breaks for 2nd dan is a twin front kick, single punch all in the air...men and women both



Same time for all?  

The above break sounds, kind of like, what is an option for 2nd. Ours is two feet both doing front kick at the same time, to waist or higher, to two individual boards held apart with one hand each-not much support, so it has to be fast.  Don't know how you would punch during that. Maybe before jumping or after coming down. I can't jump that high, my problem. Can you describe this break, bignick? 

PS Spin hook/spin heel is to the head in our school, spin side is to the midsection.   TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

i'll try...

two boards at least waist high, placed however you want....and one holder standing the middle holding for a punch...

as you jump up you do a double front kick to the boards on each side...and as you kick you punch and break the middle board...the biggest problem people seem to have is waiting too long to punch so they hit the ground...

you don't have to jump as high as you think...it's all about speed...
i had to do just the double front kick for my brown belt...i'm 6'5'' and about 330 pounds...i guess i do have the advantage of youth and ignorance...but vertical leap is absolutely nothing...but i still broke it on my first try...well above my waist level...the trick is to jump as high as you can and kick out really fast...you'd be amazed how high you can actually get...

although for that one at least...we allow the more um...experienced(read = older) people do it one leg at a time without setting down...so it basically becomes a front kick, jump front kick..i think you have to be at least thirty to be eligible for that though


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

do you have to be a supporting member to post pictures...cause i can get a pretty sweet picture of my instructor doing the double front kick/double punch for his 4th degree


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 27, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> do you have to be a supporting member to post pictures...cause i can get a pretty sweet picture of my instructor doing the double front kick/double punch for his 4th degree




Yes you have to be a supporting member to post pictures, that and the other benefits amkes it well worth the $12.00.  Sorry for the cheap shameless plug.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

Gee, I would qualify for "older".  30..I was young. sigh. I haven't seen any women do the double jump front above knee level. Somehow that doesn't qualify.  Young women though can jump.  Heck, when I was in high school I was a high jumper and hurdler. another sigh.  

Yes, you do have to be a member.  Now is the time to do it. Kaith needs the money. Only 12. to get your name in lights and its easy.....  TW

Boy,, Rob, you're  e v e r y w h e r e.  Beat me to it.


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

in the couple of months i've been on here..i've grown quite fond of martial talk...but i'm a poor college student and i need the money too...


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

College students should have an exemption sometimes. My daughter is midnightninja, is so busy and tired with her summer job, can't even get back on. Now she has a job and college so its no better.  But she is good at board breaking!  She does a mean jump back kick/2. But she got stopped by a knife/concrete at 17.  There's.. its on topic.
TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

good work...over the last few months, my kicking power has increased tremendously...when i tested for brown belt(2nd gup) the head instructor(woman...has done a four board back kick).....chewed me out for not kicking hard enough...i had gotten into the habit of pulling because i didn't want to hurt my partner...ever since then it's like my kicks get stronger and stronger every class...almost to the point where i need to start pullin or i will hurt somebody...my instructor and i talked about it and he thinks when it comes to breaking for me on kicks like my back kick it's more a matter of how many boards can be held by people than how many i can break...which is why i like to push myself in areas like speed breaking...one of my favorites is punch w/ 2 finger hold...


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

That's a good one. Has to be fast and by training, it will be a useful if not wicked skill later in tournament sparring.  Have you ever tried a speed palm break on a few boards?  Finger tips on the board then down (speed break). 

Examples of some favorite and quirky breaks in our school:  thumb break/concrete,   head butt/concrete,   tossed apple jumpspinheel,   flyside/concrete/hoop on fire-12 yr. old, chin/1 bd.,   360° jumpback/concrete/blindfold, triple kick-3 fronts by 1 hand- held at waist level staggered down a line, (master does 4),    flyside over 4 chairs-3bds. TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

one of the cooler ones i've seen is my instructor's 540 back kick...nails it everytime...the first time i held for it he didn't even warm up or aim...just gave me the boards, 3 of them, put them where he wanted them...walked a few steps away...and just exploded the boards...can tell he used to be really good when he competed...i had to spar him(along with 4 other people, one after the other) for his 4th dan test...like i said...i'm 6'5''...he's about 6'1''-6'2''...axed kicked me in the head twice within about 20 seconds...second time tore my headgear off...didn't hurt...but was very impressive


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 27, 2004)

That sounds impressive allright.  360 is enough for me. Usually masters don't get there unless they are good.  Sounds like he will be a good sparring partner for you too since he is big enough and good at it too. TW


----------



## Marginal (Aug 27, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Well, if this is the syllabus of your school as well, they don't state a jump spin heel or  "flying reverse 360 hook " as a requirement.



Yep. Looks like that's the case. I mainly wanted to see how the terminology stacked up. 



> Then you are lucky to not have to do it then and again for rec. bb. (And me again with combination for 2nd dan. arrggh)  But I'm not up for 2 boards doing jump twist kick either.  Something about the flexibility on the inside and I'm pretty flexible!



Not one of my better kicks either.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 17, 2005)

Old thread, but since I have the dan syllabus now I can finally answer one of TW's queries better...

1st dan reqs were already covered, so...

(As before, within each category one technique/break is chosen from the list.)

2nd Dan

Men- Hands: 4 boards with front punch, or 3 tiles with downward punch, or 4 tiles with downward knifehand
Feet (Power): 3 boards with either, twisting kick, stepping hook kick, reverse hook kick, or reverse turning kick. 4 boards: turning kick. 5 boards with either side-piercing kick, mid-air 180 back piercing, or mid-air 360 back piercing kick. 
Feet (technique): 2 suspended boards with any mid-air kick or any flying kick. 2 boards two targets with flying twin foot front snap kick.

Women/Juniors Hands:1 suspended board with either, outward knifehand strike, inward knife hand strike. 1 tile with eitherdownward punch, downward backfist, downward strike with reverse knifehand. 2 tiles with downward knifehand.

Feet (power): 2 boards w/reverse hook kick, or 3 boards with side-piercing kick.
feet (Technique): 1 suspended board with any mid air kick, or any flying kick. 1 board two targets with flying twin foot front snap kick.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jun 18, 2005)

Whats is really not cool, is so many people posting in this thread that do not not have the courage to post any info about themselves.


----------



## Shane Smith (Jun 18, 2005)

We broke boards at all tests and as you advanced in rank, the number of boards and the difficulty increases.Ultimately at Dan testing, concrete breaks are required.


----------



## silatman (Jun 18, 2005)

You'll have to excuse my ignorance but what type of wood are the boards, do you always kick with the grain running horizontal, and are the rebreakable boards used to train with and do they feel anywhere close to the real thing.
As you can see I've never done it.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Marginal for the update.

The boards we break are 1" x 12 x 10" pine, horizontal is the way they naturally break-with the grain although I had a holder hold the wrong way and it broke anyway, with the grain still.  Rebreakables are harder to break, they come apart exactly in the middle not like boards (anywhere). But after hundreds of breaks, they wear and they become easier.  Usually when you first unwrap them, they are more difficult than normal.  They have fingers which are bigger or smaller or more in number determining the difficulty.  They tend to sting-hard plastic.  TW


----------



## Marginal (Jun 18, 2005)

I think the board dimensions are similar for the board breaks we have to do. (Maybe 12x12x1) Same with the grain placement  Tiles come in the form of concrete roofing tiles. (Still sore from breaking two with a downward punch during testing, but they went in one go which probably was good news for my hand in general.)

On the rebreakables, we tend to use the older model that feature the slide together connection RB's vs the newer Centruy ones with those teeth. Instructors got leery of 'em after they tried to use them in a tournament, and one guy broke his foot when the things rebounded.) IMO, even when you hit a RB square it tends to put out more resistance than boards do. Solid break on wood barely feels like anything. You just hear a loud crack.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 19, 2005)

for each belt rank at the schools ive gone to, you have to break but there are different breaking methods depending on which belt you're going for and based on your own physical abilities.

 i remember when i first went for my yellow belt at the first school i ever went to, i had to break in the form of an axe kick. at the current school i go to, when i broke for my yellow belt, i broke in the form of a front kick.

 at the school i currently go to, when i went for my black belt, it was more of a freestyle break. for my break i did a jump kick (1 board) into a double spin kick (2 boards) for a total of 3 boards


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 19, 2005)

i forgot to ask, whats the correct way to hold the board for it to break?  i never really went into depth. when i break or i'm holding boards, i never notice anyone or myself checking to make sure we're holding the boards a right side depending on where the kick is coming from


----------



## Laborn (Jun 19, 2005)

Well I just tested for my black belt candidate, I had to break ajump spinning hook, jump back kick, ox jaw, ridge hand, and a side kick, and the hardest was a speed break, *some of yuou might not know what it is* where you hold the board your self and break it, and concrete I had to break concrete. I think for my BB test i have to do a 540 spinning hook, that's hard lol.

Laborn


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 19, 2005)

ive never heard of a requirement being a concrete block  was it soked in acetone or something?


----------



## bignick (Jun 19, 2005)

For fun after my red belt test in TKD I broke 3 patio blocks without spacers with a palm strike....


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 19, 2005)

thats pretty impressive

 i dont like  how some people dont find it challenging to break boards that have no space between them unless they do it themselves but the normal viewers would never be in a situation where they'd do it anyway


----------

